# Hen sitting on eggs



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Cookie laid 2 eggs. She is the only bird, so the eggs are not fertile. The eggs are in her cage on top of a paper towel, and she is sitting on them during the whole day. In the past, she never paid any attention to her eggs, but this time she is obsessed with them. I think the paper towel is encouraging her to sit. Should I remove the paper towel? I don't want her to be uncomfortable. Is there anything that I can do to make her stop? I've already started long night treatments.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

any answers?
Cookie laid another egg. I removed the paper towel from her cage but she is still sitting on the eggs. 3 eggs total. She sits on them the entire day and gets up about twice a day to eat and drink water.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Paper towel is fine for infertile eggs. Just let her sit, after three to four weeks she should lose interest.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

3 to 4 weeks of constant sitting is a long time! 
Do you think she will become weak in any way? She eats seeds, pellets, broccoli and kale, quinoa/rice, and eggs. I am supplementing her diet with extra calcium in the form of crushed eggshells sprinkled on her seeds. She seems to understand that she needs extra calcium, as she is biting her cuddle bone every day. Should I give her vitamins?

Also, should I also get her a box or a nest? She looks very uncomfortable. I don't want to encourage further egg laying, but I want her to be comfortable if she's going to be sitting on her eggs for 3-4 weeks. Please advise!!! I'm very concerned about my bird daughter.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

"3 to 4 weeks of constant sitting is a long time!"

I know how you feel! My hen laid infertile eggs--five in all. I gave her a bowl and put the eggs in it. She was much less fun as a pet whilst she was sitting. Then, one day (3 weeks may be about right), she was done with them and back to her old self.

I have her on 14 hour nights. I'm hoping to prevent another round of eggs.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

wow! I hope she doesn't start another round! Did you give her any supplements while she was sitting to keep her strong?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

No, birds don't need supplements. They will get all the nutrients they need from their seeds, pellets, veggies, and cuddle bone.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

ok, got it. Thank you!


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Cookie has been sitting on her eggs for about 2 weeks now. A few days ago she started losing interest in her eggs and wanted to be around me the entire time--like the old days.
Then, all of a sudden she became obsessed with them again, sitting on them all day long, and laid another egg!! (Originally, one had broken, so I'm guessing she laid another one to replace it?) There are 3 eggs on the paper towel now.

I have to remove her from her "nest" in order to eat. Once she leaves the cage, she becomes completely desperate for food and wants to eat anything that comes across her. She lost some weight too. Is this desperation normal? She seems very agitated when I take her out of the cage.


----------

